# A+, then what?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Once you get your A+ certification, what's the best next step to take to advance? I'd like to start off doing PC repair then eventually get into a help desk support position for a corporation or something, so what other certifications would look good, backed up with repair experience, to get me into that kind of role? Thanks for any recommendations you can give


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can start applying for helpdesk jobs now.

Other entry level certifications are: Network + and MCDST you can also do the MCDST upgrades specializing in windows Vista and Windows 7.


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

A+ is good but you will need at least 1 microsoft cert before applying for helpdesk positions.
It depends alot on the company you are applying too! some people who have brains will look at your experience! in which case they wont care too much about the certs.
Then there is HR. to get back the initial interview you will have to have all your MS certs!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah because of the experience thing is why I'd like to start at a repair shop before going right into a helpdesk position. I figure if I have a year of exp. doing repair work it'll look better, plus I should have an MCDST by then and net+ certification. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Peterdeol said:


> A+ is good but you will need at least 1 microsoft cert before applying for helpdesk positions.
> It depends alot on the company you are applying too! some people who have brains will look at your experience! in which case they wont care too much about the certs.
> Then there is HR. to get back the initial interview you will have to have all your MS certs!


What do you mean by "you will have to have all your MS certs!"? 
Which certs will they want to see? MCDST I'm guessing but what else?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

peterdeol will tell you that you need the MCSE and MCSA to get your first IT job he will also tell you about braindumps. THis is all BS and people who use braindumps are loosers and have devalued the IT industry.

You can get an IT job without the A+ start applying whilst you are studying.

Entry level certs are A+,Network+ and MCDST plus you can do the upgrade exams too.


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

Greenbrucelee will tell you that A+ will get you a job.

If you want to work at a bestbuy for min. wage then he's right.

If you want to get a job where you wont require subsidized housing and a meal plan, then you will need at least an mcse. if you dont believe me, go check out any of the job boards!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Peterdeol said:


> Greenbrucelee will tell you that A+ will get you a job.
> 
> If you want to work at a bestbuy for min. wage then he's right.
> 
> If you want to get a job where you wont require subsidized housing and a meal plan, then you will need at least an mcse. if you dont believe me, go check out any of the job boards!


so how come I got my job with just the A+ then? and I didn't just say A+ I said the N+ and MCDST will help too.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually I want to start at BestBuy doing the pc repair work lol...I know the money's not much but I'm hoping to start out at at least $12 an hour is that unreasonable? I'm at a grocery store now only making $9.50 so $12 would be a decent pay raise. My plan is to work there part-time for a year while studying full time to obtain my Net+ certification and MCDST in Windows 7, then start applying for a helpdesk job at a corporation or something. By then I'll have a year of experience plus A+, Net+, and an MCDST.

Anyways I have one more question. I've been wondering what is the difference between MCDST and MCTS?? Which is betterererer?? Also Brucelee what kind of job are you working with A+?? If it's better than bestbuy maybe I'll start applying somewhere like where you're working.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a hardware engineer/network support specialist.

I started just fixing peoples computers around town then I got a job as a field service engineer whith just the A+, now hardware engineer and once I got my N+ and MCDST I got to do network support too.

MCTS is for specific technologies after the MCDST you want to be looking at he the upgrades either 620 Vista or the other one that is for windows 7. That will make you a windows 7 support specialist MCTIP which would be a better choice than MCDST.

Good idea to start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

To clarify a bit from what GBL was saying, MCDST is the old certification for windows XP. The MCST and MCITP have replaced those like the MCP, MCDST, MCSE, and MCSA. The equivalent to the MCDST now is the MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Support Technician 7.

Main differences is that MCDST is Windows XP, MCITP or MCTS is Vista or Windows 7. MCDST is only going to be a valid certification until 2014 or when Windows XP is no longer supported, just like the XP MCP cert. 

Either MCST in windows 7 or MCITP for windows 7 will help get into a helpdesk or desktop support position.

As for jobs you want to have, Best Buy is a good place to start if you don't have any work experience. You can try getting into a place that does warranty repair and that will get you even better experience. The job I have right now, I got with only the A+ cert, and I do warranty repairs for 3 brands of computers, but I also do PC, workstation, and server builds for commercial companies and universities, and I get to do some virtualization setups too.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay I see thanks for clearing that up about the certifications. I took a 100 question practice test on the Essentials part today and I got a 82%...not really what i wanted but at least it was a passing score. I'll take the Practical Application practice test tomorrow and hopefully do better . I want to take this test asap but on the other hand I don't want to fail and throw away $300, so I'm still studying for now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

don't burn yourself out by over studying, I did this once and my mind was a complete mess in the exam. What practice tests have you been using?

There are only a few free ones on the internet that are legitemate the rest are braindumps and should be avoided. www.proprofs.com and professermesser

Unfortuantely the best practice exams are ones you have to pay for and the best I have seen for the A+ is from Boson www.boson.com, transcender and preplogic are good too.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I bought Mike Meyer's A+ guide (1200 page book) and it came with a CD. It gives you like ten individual tests, each one covering 4 chapters in the books, and then they also have a whole practice Essentials exam and Practical Application practice exam. Each test is 100 questions. It's Mike Meyers though so I figure the practice tests should be at least somewhat worthwhile....me thinks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

tim19889 said:


> Well I bought Mike Meyer's A+ guide (1200 page book) and it came with a CD. It gives you like ten individual tests, each one covering 4 chapters in the books, and then they also have a whole practice Essentials exam and Practical Application practice exam. Each test is 100 questions. It's Mike Meyers though so I figure the practice tests should be at least somewhat worthwhile....me thinks


I used Mike's A+ book too. Whilst the test in it are good do not make the mistake of doing them over and over because you will subconciously remember the answers to the questions.

Also do not make the mistake of splitting the Meyers book into sections. Just because a part says Essentials at the top of the subject does not mean that the subject will only appear in the essentials exam. There is quite a lot overlap in both the essential and pacticle/IT tech exam. Read the whole book as if you are doing one exam with two parts.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I've read through the whole book back to back, while taking notes the whole time. Basically I'm just going over all the notes now I took and reviewing any questions I got wrong on the practice tests and studying the areas I need to understand better. 

Anyways jus curious did you use Mike Meyer's Networking book too for your Net+ certification or did you study another way for that? Net+ is the next cert I'd like to get.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

tim19889 said:


> Yeah I've read through the whole book back to back, while taking notes the whole time. Basically I'm just going over all the notes now I took and reviewing any questions I got wrong on the practice tests and studying the areas I need to understand better.
> 
> Anyways jus curious did you use Mike Meyer's Networking book too for your Net+ certification or did you study another way for that? Net+ is the next cert I'd like to get.


yes I did. Mike Meyers is the daddy of the A+ and N+.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

big daddy mike...haha


----------



## Nick87 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am about to take my A+ exam and figures crossed I should pass, however I am more worried about what jobs I should be targeting, my skills are more on the Practical side Eg, building and upgrading hardware etc. 

I have always been involved with PCs but I dont know a great deal about the industry and the job role i should be applying for?

Can anyone give me any advice about where I need to start and what job roles involve more practical work?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Nick87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am about to take my A+ exam and figures crossed I should pass, however I am more worried about what jobs I should be targeting, my skills are more on the Practical side Eg, building and upgrading hardware etc.
> 
> ...


you need to e looking at trainee, entry level and 1st line support roles


----------

